
Investors have the best stock market ever – thanks to high-frequency trading - randomname2
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/investors-have-the-best-stock-market-ever-thanks-to-high-frequency-trading-2016-05-12
======
hackuser
The benefits described would seem to come from any electronic trading systems;
high-frequency wouldn't seem to be neccessary. Also, it assumes the benefits
of high-frequency trading are shared with hordinary individuals, which I
doubt.

IMHO, it reads like a propaganda piece: A bold, novel, counter-intuitive
assertion that freezes the other party and puts them on the defensive, because
they never had to think through this kind of crazy idea before. You can throw
these ideas out there by the dozen and tie up your opponent, because it takes
much longer to refute it than to say it.

------
pbarnes_1
This is some grade A HFT propaganda.

Anyone reading this should also be reading Nanex and the Flash Boys book to
balance out.

